# anyone catching kings at 3 mile?



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

if so, what baits and what method of catching (trolling, anchoring, drifting) ?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont know 

Just adding a reply since no one has yet


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

have not heard of such going on yet.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

They should be there, they are around the old auditorium and turning basin. Go catch a few and let us know for sure:letsdrink


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm headed out sunday, what size leader, swivel(to attach wire), and a uni knot im guessing for your leader to main line? 



Hopefully we'll catch a few!


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Catching NO! Hooking,getting them right next to the boat,preparing to gaff them and having the wire break at the last second........Yes!:banghead


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

We didnt have any luck sunday. Atleast your hooking! What size wire? Is it getting kinked during the fight? We normally use single malin 48...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

small small wire... i use 27lb sevenstrand.... and make the leaders LOONNNGGGG.... 3-4 feet.


----------

